# Why is a tachometer in a Tractor important?



## danis11

Hey,
Growing up on a farm, I know you need it for things like maintaining PTO speed for accurate control in various instances, and so you know when to stop pushing the speed of your machine.
I met 2 people this summer that claim knowing the RPM of a tractor is not important. They said a tachometer is an irrelevant piece of equipment on the machine.
Can somebody agree with me on this?
I need proof of why it is.
Thanks!


----------



## bontai Joe

You know the answer already, there is a recommended engine speed so that the PTO generates the 540 RPM required to PROPERLY drive most attachments. Not good to overspeed stuff like mowers, tillers, grinders, etc. If that isn't enough for your friends, it is also VERY BAD to over speed a diesel engine. They do NOT like running past red line. I sure would not lend any machinery to these guys that say RPM is not important, because it sounds like they beat their stuff hard out of ignorance.


----------



## ftorleans1

I agree... A tachometer is almost an absolute must have on anything larger than a lawn/garden tractor. I would never exceed the PTO recommendations of the implement being powered. Also, as Bontae stated, you should keep an eye on the overall RPM's you are running Diesels at. As with loaning, I would never loan a piece of equipment to anyone I don't absolutely, fully trust, Much less someone who doesn't feel a tach is important!
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## danis11

HI,
I really appreciate your advice.
Thanks


----------



## Larry in OK

I think they became more important as the frequency of common sense declined. 
My Kioti has a tach and I use it. My 1952 Allis Calmers CA doesn't and never did but I can still manage not to over rev the engine if using the PTO.


----------



## Country Boy

A tachometer is also useful when really working a tractor to see how much the engine is bogging down under load. When I chop feed, I watch the tach to see if I need to drop a gear or speed up to keep the tractor working in the "sweet spot" for maximum power and fuel efficiency. Listening to the engine just isn't as accurate. In my opinion, if you don't know how to properly use the tach on your tractor, then you don't know how to use the tractor. As was mentioned above, having the tach is also important for maintaining proper PTO speed (540 and 1000) when working. They sometimes use different engine speeds for different PTO speeds, and unless you use the tach, you will be running the implement too slow or too fast. Most PTO's actually operate at less than maximum tractor RPM, so if you just run it to WOT, you are overspeeding the PTO.


----------



## hackware

Country Boy said:


> ... Most PTO's actually operate at less than maximum tractor RPM, so if you just run it to WOT, you are overspeeding the PTO.


ummm...


"WOT" = ???

william...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I've found that most tractors I've used or owned, govern out at just above rated RPMs for the PTO, so that if you hit max speed, then back off just a bit, you'd typically be fine. My BX 2200 has no tach, but they advise using full throttle.


----------



## Country Boy

hackware said:


> ummm...
> 
> 
> "WOT" = ???
> 
> william...


Wide Open Throttle


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

hackware said:


> ummm...
> 
> 
> "WOT" = ???
> 
> william...


Please refer to your glossery of terms!


----------



## Waldershrek

hackware said:


> ummm...
> 
> 
> "WOT" = ???
> 
> william...


Good lord man....come out from your cave! :lmao:


----------

